# saw guy paying for Breitling at Costco warehouse tonight....



## bluemoose

I went to pick up a side of beef at Costco tonight.
Well, it was more like only 60 pounds of raw ribeye
for tomorrow's BBQ party at my house....

Anyway, as I was standing there wondering why
so many cows had to die for our party tomorrow,
this guy in front me had only 3 items. Milk, bag
of oranges, and a small pick-up form. The cashier
ran up all three and it was nearly $3000!!! That's
when I asked the guy what kind of milk he was buying..

Turns out the milk and oranges weren't that expensive.
It was the Breitling that he bought. Wow.... I didn't
realize someone would actually buy a Breitling at...
of all places.... Costco? I've seen that watch sitting
there all lonely... (on the other hand, Costco.com has
some really nice $20,000 watches online as well.... )


----------



## cactusfan

yes, they sure do! (or did) thats where i got mine  I didn't think they were carrying them anymore,maybe this one was left over?

As you probably know,they are not an authorized dealer, so there is no manufacturer warranty on the watches you buy from Costco, HOWEVER, they guarantee your satisfaction...I pressed them on this, and the answer the salesperson gave me was basically if you aren't satisfied with it for ANY reason, you can return it ANY time. can't beat that!

Man, a while back they had the Bentley edition online for less than six grand, it was a great deal! by the time I had decided to buy though, all the Breitlings were no longer available online, so I had to go to pick one up at a Costco warehouse...


----------



## helderberg

They still offer the Bently also , Omega, IWC, P.P. Ebel and more.
Sure didn't expect that.o| 
Frank


----------



## Derek N

I saw one the other day in Costco Honolulu. It was a blue dial Chrono EVO. If I remember correctly, it was a great price too. Too bad I had just picked up a Chrono Avenger recently. Anyways, I remember seeing an Omega Speedmaster Professional at Costco too; and really wanted that one bad.


----------



## bluemoose

ooops, my mistake...  

I went to the same Costco tonight to return
my 6-year-old flat screen TV that died last
week. Got a cash refund of $3999 + tax. 
Picked up a new Panasonic 50" plasma that's 
only $1700. (45% of what I paid for the
old one) Probably the last time that I buy
a large TV from Costco. It's cheaper now
to buy it from BestBuy and get a 4-year
warranty with accidental damage protection.

The Breitling that I saw earlier was $3499.
(not "near $3000" as I originally stated) 

That is one bloody great-looking watch! :-d :-! |> |> |> 
I'd love to get one, but I like the TV
better. Also, I work downtown and 
I don't fancy getting mugged.... :-d


----------



## SnapIT

How do they stay in business???


----------



## bluemoose

SnapIT said:


> How do they stay in business???


These days, Costco doesn't always have the best prices.
For groceries, my local grocery store has much better
prices. For electronics, BestBuy has much a much better
warranty that you can buy.(and still cost less than the
price at Costco)

The only thing that I buy at Costco that save me almost
$5000 a year is from their pharmacy.(compared to the
prices at other local pharmacies) Without Costco, I can
not afford all the prescription medication that I depend
on.

Oh, and their hot dog/soda combo is also very cheap. :-s


----------



## Tragic

bluemoose said:


> ooops, my mistake...
> 
> I went to the same Costco tonight to return
> my 6-year-old flat screen TV that died last
> week. Got a cash refund of $3999 + tax.
> Picked up a new Panasonic 50" plasma that's
> only $1700. (45% of what I paid for the
> old one) Probably the last time that I buy
> a large TV from Costco. It's cheaper now
> to buy it from BestBuy and get a 4-year
> warranty with accidental damage protection.
> 
> The Breitling that I saw earlier was $3499.
> (not "near $3000" as I originally stated)
> 
> That is one bloody great-looking watch! :-d :-! |> |> |>
> I'd love to get one, but I like the TV
> better. Also, I work downtown and
> I don't fancy getting mugged.... :-d


You returned a 6 yr. old tv for a full refund?


----------



## bluemoose

Tragic said:


> You returned a 6 yr. old tv for a full refund?


not "full" refund... :-( I was unable to find the original
Costco receipt. The manager(who happened to be my
co-worker's sister-in-law) looked it up in the system.
No luck... the info is no longer under my account
number. I've been a continuos Costco member since
1985.(actually a Price Club member, prior to the merger
with Costco) I believe during the 20 years, this has
only been my third return.(on a product costing more
than USD$100) On average, I spend about $18000 to
$25000 per year on personal purchases at Costco.(both 
warehouse and online) And another $55,000 or so 
for my business purchases.

Anyway, she somehow located the model/SKU number 
in the computer. It showed $3999. I could swear I
paid at least $4500 originally, but decided not to argue.
They were being more than generous. |>

Within minutes of the refund, I drove away with a newly
purchase Panasonic plasma.(note: new Costco policy
will only cover 2 years)


----------



## rhsmd

cactusfan said:


> yes, they sure do! (or did) thats where i got mine  I didn't think they were carrying them anymore,maybe this one was left over?
> 
> As you probably know,they are not an authorized dealer, so there is no manufacturer warranty on the watches you buy from Costco, HOWEVER, they guarantee your satisfaction...I pressed them on this, and the answer the salesperson gave me was basically if you aren't satisfied with it for ANY reason, you can return it ANY time. can't beat that!
> 
> Man, a while back they had the Bentley edition online for less than six grand, it was a great deal! by the time I had decided to buy though, all the Breitlings were no longer available online, so I had to go to pick one up at a Costco warehouse...


can you return the side of beef if the party flopped?b-)


----------



## bluemoose

rhsmd said:


> can you return the side of beef if the party flopped?b-)


Why not? It's Costco! :-!

I once returned 20 pounds of king crab legs because 
they weren't any good. The Costco return clerk didn't
even blink.

A few month ago, I even saw a guy return a 6-person
hot tub at my local Costco warehouse. It was too big,
so the Costco manager just left helped the guy unload
it in the parking lot.(and left it there)


----------



## Watchbreath

:-! I like the Aussie Bites.


----------



## googoo

I returned a bunch of clams that didn't open when cooked. costco fully refunded me. i love costco.

for watches, i'm iffy on buying breitling from them. they don't have selection, and of course, no breitling warranty.


----------

